

App Marketing 101 - moonbeamdev
http://appdevelopermagazine.com/743/2013/10/2/App-Marketing-101%3b-Crush-the-Competition-and-Rule-the-App-Store/

======
cliveowen
The article is very painful to read, it uses an annoying pattern that I see
often in blog posts and other forms of writing. The author keeps saying it
will address a given topic in a short while, repeatedly. When he finally does,
the main topic is addressed in only a few lines.

When I write something I think what I want to convey and how to best do it;
most of the time this only means laying the various topics in a logical,
bottom-up fashion, so that a given topic is brought up just when it needs to,
it isn't announced before. If you find yourself writing things like "we'll
come to this in a while" or "as I'll show in the next section" you should
probably reconsider the structure of the whole thing and start again.

------
gdubs
As an aside, I've found that marketing an app forces you to articulate what's
actually novel about it. That should be obvious from the outset, but often
gets lost during development or never considered thoroughly enough.

------
makeshifthoop
Helpful app marketing quiz with actionable advice that we created.
[https://sensortower.com/iphone-app-marketing](https://sensortower.com/iphone-
app-marketing)

